# Vintage SR900 Twins Chorus and Athena



## Winters (Dec 4, 2011)

If posting photos involves this much "techie" then I think I'll just go for a nice long ride instead: a much better use of time.

"If it was easy, then anybody could do it" ... Isn' t that the point of automating stuff ?


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

Looks like a new postage stamp to me.

I am sure they are nice but small.


----------



## Winters (Dec 4, 2011)

The pic is postage stamp size on a 21" monitor, but I hooked my video output to a 42" TV and it gets better ... 

The 1990 Cannondale catalog has better pictures anyway: Vintage Cannondale - Information and Catalogs for Cannondales

This site has a tutorial on posting pictures and it is helpful. I'd vote for having a slicker user interface that makes uploading and posting pics bombproof. The computer can spin through the .jpg or .png file and adjust pixels, etc. for a perfect picture post every time. ...


----------



## Winters (Dec 4, 2011)

This is another try at posting a reasonable sized picture. Ignore the stem.


----------

